# Please help. Yeah I know it's a long shot, but I still want to try.



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jan 2, 2012)

So I have never asked for a horse, (except for begging my parents everyday telepathically). I showed my mom this ad on craigslist (The horse is FREE!)



> Lola is a registered pure bred Arabian. I have ridden her a lot as she can handle a light rider I would suggest a determined rider as she has lots of spirit to her. I have had this old girl for a little over two years and she has made me more confident with horses then any other horse could have. She may be twenty five but she does not act like it, she has been the lead mare to any other horses we have gotten so far. If you are interested you can either call me or email me. My number is (208)-***-**** thank you for looking at my ad ask for Rhea.


and she kinda seemed interested. On the drive home she was like "We would have no where to keep her." I mentioned the boarding stables that are about a 3 min drive from our house. Then she said, "Hmm... I didn't think about that. But what happens if she dies in a year and breaks your heart." I replied with. "I am strong and will have had the best year of my life." When we got home I asked for the stables phone number to the stables, and she said why." I just looked at her and she was like "No. Were not doing it." 

_*My heart sank to my stomach. I was so close... I was wondering how to convince her to let me get the horse. Yes I do know a lot about horses and I can ride.*_

This is the list I have prepared over the last several years. I know some of it may come with her, so that could take down the cost. And I think if I could do all the work for myself, and buy the feed and supplies than the board could only be like $45 a month. So that would also bring down the cost.

My list
~Halter
~Lead Rope
~Saddle Blanket
~Saddle
~Reins
~Bit
~Headstall
~Breast Collar
~Blanket
~Muck out scoop
~Soft Brush
~Hard Brush
~Curry Comb
~Mane and Tail brush
~Face brush
~Hoof pick
~Shedding Blade


MONTHLY COSTS
Feed $30.00
Hay $6.00
Supplements $8.00
Veterinary Care	$50.00
Bedding $12.00
Boarding $200.00
Riding Lessons $140.00
Trailer Rental $0.00 - $50.00
TOTAL = $456.00

UP FRONT COSTS
Tack $310.00
Extra Tack $60.00
Supplies $44.00
Farrier Service $60.00
Horse $500.00 - $1,500.00
Veterinary Exam $55.00
Water Bucket $9.00
Hay Net	 $4.00
TOTAL = $1,442.00

Yearly Cost (AVERAGE)
$456.00 x 12 + $2,000 cushion = $7,472.00 over the span of 1 year.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Your parents know best.... Trust them and your time will come and the day will come when you can get your horse.   Someday .... Just wait a little longer.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah. Parents always will be parents.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

emmadipstik said:
			
		

> Yeah. Parents always will be parents.


Your parents know best... Horses cost alot and it might not the right time to get one. 
Gods got a plan .... We just have to follow.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup. 
I'm waiting for God's answer.


----------



## Lalaith (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey sweetie.

Good for you for taking the time to calculate out costs and prepare yourself.  When the time comes for you to have a horse you will be ready.  I agree with the posters who say your folks know best but you can still dream and prepare.

One thing you may need to be careful about is that when a horse is described as "spirited" in an ad, it is often code for "this horse will bolt with you right through a fence."  Also, a 25 year old horse being given away is bound to be a million times more expensive due to age-related infirmity and vet bills.

Keep your eyes open and keep looking at ads and try to read the subtext of what is written there.  Do lots of reading and asking questions.  See if you can volunteer at a local riding stable so you can be around horses and get lots of experiences.

Good luck and keep your dream alive!  When the timing is right, you will have a horse of your own.


----------



## MaggieMay (Jan 11, 2012)

Lalaith said:
			
		

> Hey sweetie.
> 
> Good for you for taking the time to calculate out costs and prepare yourself.  When the time comes for you to have a horse you will be ready.  I agree with the posters who say your folks know best but you can still dream and prepare.
> 
> ...


Agreed!  when I read this ad, it has warning flags all over it...that being said, I know the feeling at your age of desperately wanting a horse and planning and getting ready for it.  When you finally get the ok, you want this first horse to be a good horse for you to learn on, stay away from green or young horses and absolutely have the owner ride first!!!  Good luck dear.


----------



## Karma (Jan 25, 2012)

Have you considered a half lease or free lease in exchange for labor? If you are near colleges you can usually find quite a few horses for half lease as students are looking for a way to reduce their costs and often they can't ride as much as they should. One stable here even half leases their lesson horses, $150 a month includes a riding lesson and 3 riding days per week. The bonus with leases are that you don't need to pay for feed or hay or bedding or vet expenses and boarding. A lease may be a good way to show how commited you are and learn how to take care of a horse before asking your parents to make an investment in it. 

To add to what others have said, if you do one thing before you buy have a purchase exam done by your own vet. If the seller refuses to allow a purchase exam walk away. If you can find a lesson instructor or experienced horse person to go along and see the horse before you take the vet out it can help a lot in convincing parents it is a sound decision and safe horse.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 25, 2012)

A red flag in the ad for me is that she can handle a light rider.  So does she go lame if a regular sized rider gets on her?  I know she is free, but there are plenty of healthy younger sound horses being given away for free too.  If you DO get your parents talked in to it at some point, you are much better off getting a younger horse.  By younger I don't mean 3 or 4; one who is in his teens is fine too.  But not one in his 20s.  Get one that is going to be fit and healthy for you for a while.  It costs a lot to euthanize and dispose of an old horse.  So naturally people would rather give them away than have to bear that expense themselves.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 25, 2012)

The others have given you good advice here, but I would add that I think your calculations on maintenance costs are wa-a-a-y too low. Granted, costs vary with where you live, but one thing I didn't see was regular farrier visits (approx. every 5-8 weeks, at $35 per visit around here [and that's just a trim, no shoes]). I work at a barn, so I get to see how juggling the day-to-day expenses goes. They say there's no such thing as a free horse, believe me, it's true!

I was pretty much born horse-crazy, too. When I was 4 years old, my parents took me to the local fair. I was scared of the Merry-go-round, but not the pony rides! All through my youth, I yearned for a horse of my own. My parents knew it, though I knew there was no point in asking. My mother has said that it was one of the bitterest parts of being my parent; knowing that I wanted something that there was simply no way they could give me. Most of my adult life has been spent in the same situation - horse ownership just wasn't feasible. That changed a few months ago, when I realized a life-long dream and bought a horse, and she came with her own pasture buddy. The buddy foundered about 3 years ago, so her soundness is questionable. Whether or not she can be ridden, the buddy costs me just as much every month as the sound horse for feed (at $18 per bag), hay ($7 per bale), shavings ($6 per bag), and worming ($12 - up, depending on product). We also have to treat the horses for sand in their systems every month around here. Full board, where the barn supplies all the basics, runs around $400 locally - though a lot of barn owners will skimp on quality (and therefore, cost) any way they can. I still don't see how they do it. If I were to put my two mares in my back yard (at 7 acres, it's a big yard!!) it would still cost me about $400 every month in out-of-pocket expenses ( I am aiming toward doing that in the future, but I enjoy the interaction at the barn, too!), though grass during the warm months should reduce if not eliminate the need for hay then. Still, that's at roughly $5,000 in annual costs for feed alone, without the farrier and at  minimum, the vet doing the biannual shots (assuming the horses stay otherwise healthy - ha, ha!). 

During my time at this barn, I have seen several newby owners get in over their heads by acquiring a horse without realizing how expensive they are to keep. For one thing, they are large, strong animals, and they are constantly breaking things (a halter, a feeder, a gate . . . ) They find inconceivable ways to hurt themselves. Colic is a 4-letter word to a horse owner, did you know a horse can get it from just not drinking enough during cold weather?   Need I mention the vet bills from treating these things?  

I've also seen horses that seemed like a good deal in the beginning, that turned into major disappointment and heartache (or worse!) for the owner. The pasture buddy was one of those - she would probably be dead now if I hadn't taken her. What I will do with her long-term, I don't know; but I did know what I was getting when I got her.

Hang in there! Learn all you can; feed the addiction (yes, horses ARE an addiction) any way you can; and just trust that, if it's meant to be, you will one day have a horse of your own.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys! So my sister is getting a horse and we are going to share him. We will be boarding him at a friends house, which is nice because I can get there easily on a bike! I'm super excited, we are going to go choose him when my dad gets home! I get to choose which one, in turn for my sis riding him more! We will get equal duties of caring for him, so I'm okay with everything! My prayers worked! He may not be "my" horse, but I still get some ownership of him. I get to choose between two Appaloosa geldings. One is Red Roan, and one is Bay. I'm not yet sure which one I am going to choose. Also they are both 17hh, and I'm 5'3", so their going to be pretty tall!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you guys choose which one yet?


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have had 2 horses live to be over 40 years old.





			
				emmadipstik said:
			
		

> So I have never asked for a horse, (except for begging my parents everyday telepathically). I showed my mom this ad on craigslist (The horse is FREE!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

You don't say how old you are. Everyone thinks they know a lot about horses and a lot about riding. When you get a horse home that is ridden everyday, and you think you can just hop on once a week and have a great time, you are mistaken. If you haven't had  a lot of lessons go back to a lot of lessons. Get a job where you have to muck stalls. (You won't be paid) My daughter begged for a horse and after 6 months burst into tears,"I didn't know how much poop they would make!" She stopped riding but was on poop detail for 4 more years with her brother and sister. The initial cost of the horse (free) is nothing.I have 2 healthy horse that require shots 2x a year 2-3 hundred dollars. The mare got a severe cut, 3 vet visits, gross cleaning and caring on my part. (D0n't get me wrong, I was happy to do it." and $1200.00 free and horse cannot be used in the same sentence. Make sure you really know what you are doing before the begging begins. Sometimes free is a problem.


			
				emmadipstik said:
			
		

> So I have never asked for a horse, (except for begging my parents everyday telepathically). I showed my mom this ad on craigslist (The horse is FREE!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 21, 2012)

Just an update! Been real busy lately.

Were doing amazing together, I love him and I spend a lot of time with him. Actually I'm going to ride him at 5. Were still going strong, and will for a very very long time.


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 21, 2012)

emmadipstik said:
			
		

> Just an update! Been real busy lately.
> 
> Were doing amazing together, I love him and I spend a lot of time with him. Actually I'm going to ride him at 5. Were still going strong, and will for a very very long time.


So how is all the chore sharing going with the sister?


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 22, 2012)

Great  We both do our part, and get it done twice as fast.


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 22, 2012)

A better way to start with your first horse is to share the lease of a horse. I have seen them advertised for $200-$400 a month where I am. You share in the expense of a horse and share riding time. This is an economical way to have a horse. You can often trade riding time for chores at a stable. The $45 you think it will cost is a dream. I know you want to own your own horse. I have seen many heartbreaking ads on craigs list with people begging you to take their horse because they cannot afford to feed it.


			
				emmadipstik said:
			
		

> So I have never asked for a horse, (except for begging my parents everyday telepathically). I showed my mom this ad on craigslist (The horse is FREE!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 22, 2012)

In 3-4 years they get a 4 year old colt from a friend, and the owner of Tommy is going to train the colt (he's a professional trainer), and once the colt is ready he is going to give the colt to me (he will be 5 or 6 by then, maybe 7)! With 3 or 4 (possibly more) years of riding I will be ready for my own horse. I could have my own horse right now, but I really want to know a lot more before I take on the responsibility for a horse. But hey, I have Tommy, and I get to care and ride him, so it's all good  And no worries, I understand how much work a horse is, that is why I am refusing to take on one now. 

See how much I have learned, just since this whole arrangement started? 

*UPDATE*
So I went to ride Tommy again today, when I was saddling him up he suddenly started fidgeting. I stepped back and he went ballistic. He was down on his side, and breathing so heavily. I just stayed back and let him do his thing. He calmed down, but I waited 30 minutes or so before I went near him. Then we went into the round pen, he was a little crazy today. I had to keep popping his hackamore, but I finally got him to give me his head. We just went round and round in tiny circles for a minute or two. He started obeying me towards the end. We practiced standing calmly, and worked on his turns. He noticed that I was the dominant one, finally  Went out of the round pen at the end, and just trotted around the field. It was a warm day so we only rode for an hour, we usually ride for 3 plus hours. Hosed him down and turned him out, silly boy rolled in the dirt and got all muddy! Oh well  It was an amazing day!


----------



## FlaRocky (Apr 28, 2012)

When do we get to see some photos??? Lots of photos......

Maye


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 29, 2012)

I will go visit and run the horses tomorrow and get pictures just for you FlaRocky


----------



## HiddenOaksMoms (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats on Tommy and its great you get to share him.  My daughter wanted a horse forever and actually got a job at 15 doing dishes and leased her first horse that fall.   It was the beginning of a Great relationship.   She did actually have a way with horses and started to compete soon after....she did come in 10th in Ontario Paint Circuit.     She worked her butt off paid for it all herself and has always felt that was the best way to start.  She now has 2 horses of her own.

You are doing it right....let us see the pics!


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (May 22, 2013)

I just wanted to do a quick update on this! I bought my first horse on sunday and she will be coming this thurs. or fri. Unfortunately the owner of Tommy sold him so I didn't get to ride him at all other than for a month. I continued riding a different horse in lessons, and then finally got my own horse.

I'm extremely excited! Her name is Misti, and her registered name is Royal Mystique! I can post more details if anyone is interested! 

Here's a few quick photos of her, and one of my holding the signed papers showing she's officially mine!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 22, 2013)

*Wow that is a gorgeous horse! I hope she turns out to be great for you!!! *


----------



## alsea1 (May 22, 2013)

She is very pretty.
congrats


----------



## Bunnylady (May 22, 2013)

She's a beauty! Congrtulations!


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (May 23, 2013)

Well she still hasn't been able to bring her out, and i'm going insane. Hopefully it will be tomorrow!


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (May 24, 2013)

Okay so I just called the owner and she is coming tomorrow at 9:30 am.


----------



## eekranch (May 24, 2013)

I'm glad things worked out for you. With a lot of heart felt prayers, dreams do come true.

Nice looking mare! 

As for your original post....one thing i learned the hard way..... "usually somethi g for FREE.....doesn't end up free! You usually fave registration papers to pay for, well check and so on.) 

If it were me I would make sure Misti has a clear coggins and a well check from YOUR veterinarian of your choice and a curent vaccination record. Just saying, I've seen beautiful animals end up with somethig wrong but on the short term and sight nothing seemed wrong.  Protect your investments!!   Remember NOTHING USUALLY IS FOR FREE .... if it is it is usually to good to be true.

Best of luck sweetie! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (May 25, 2013)

Thank you eek ranch I am so happy things worked out too Well I'm headed off to get her in just under an hour..I'm really nervous.


----------



## perchie.girl (Jun 6, 2013)

First of all congrats......  having had horses now 47 years I know that joy of getting my first horse.....  My first horse almost killed me.  

I am not trying to be a wet blanket or bring down your excitement....  Please Please add in the cost of a Hard Hat.  I dont care how you ride.  How much you know or dont know.  And Ride with it ON.

You need to know HOW to fall too.  Because every rider worth his salt is going to get dumped eventually.  This means you need riding lessons from a trainer that knows how to start a young person.  And can evaluate you and your horse for both your needs.  YOu need to learn all the stuff you dont know yet.  kind of an odd statement isnt it.  But you need to know why your Tommy fell down and layed there for thirty  minutes.  You need to know that popping (from the definition that I know) is a sign that you need lessons on how to control a horse, but more so you need to understand what was going on with your horse.  

Me personally I wouldn't have ridden him at all. Checked out the saddle fit see if the girth was too tight  or pinching.    I would have worked him yes but taken him to the round pen or put him on a longe line.  try to figure out what was going on.  And I am not a trainer.  I learned what I didnt know out of handling horses over time.

By the way My first horse threw me on a mountain crushed part of a vertibre.  I was twelve and was riding with experts.  I didnt find out till I was twenty two.  I have been bucked off jumped out from under kicked bit trampled and fallen on.  My first year I was thrown over a hundred times. Riding a mare that was too young and untrained for me who was a novice rider.  

Good luck be safe and get training ranging from horse husbandry to the care and use of equipment,

deb


----------

